# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  احبك....امي

## brushzone

*قال الله تعاالى:
(وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا
إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما
فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولا كريما)*

----------

